# glue for outside of tanks?



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I would like to glue something (maybe some laminate) to the *outside* of my tank, to hide the empty space between the top of the water and the top of the tank. I don't want this to be permanent, in case I change my mind. So I'm looking for suggestions for a kind of glue that will hold reasonably well, but if I change my mind and want to take the stuff off, it will come off the tank cleanly.

Any ideas? Also, any ideas of where to source the glue in the UK?


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Not really sure about glue, but you could also try magnets. One on each side of the tank. Then glue something to the outside magnet. Easier to remove during cleaning.

Mind you, I'm assuming magnets are safe for a tank because I've seen magnetic algae scrapers.


----------

